# 2nd Annual Albany Vintage Bicycle Show & Swap Meet - OREGON



## SinisterDeluxe (Apr 13, 2015)

The Second Annual Albany Vintage Bicycle Show & Swap Meet will be held Saturday, May 9, 2015 at Deluxe Brewing Company in Albany, Oregon. 

The event will take place from 1pm-5pm (Doors open at Noon).

We are accepting registrations for vintage bicycles in the following categories:

Best Rat/ Custom (includes rust bucket bicycles as well)
Best Vintage Original Condition (any style)
Best Vintage Restored (any style)
Best Vintage Road/Race Bicycle
* All years up to 1989 will be considered Vintage
*Any style examples: Cruiser, City, Kids, Fat Tire, etc..

Awards will be given for the 4 categories in addition to an overall Best in Show. 

Minors are welcome in the main brewery area. The Tasting Room will be open to adults 21+

Food will be on-site available for purchase.


**Interested Swap Vendors**
$10 Booth Fee, you provide your own table & tent
please e-mail us at albanybikeshow@gmail.com to reserve your swap space.

REGISTER YOUR BICYCLE HERE!
https://sinisterdeluxe.wufoo.com/forms/albany-vintage-bicycle-registration/

There will be a $5 Registration fee due at the door on the day of the show.

Proceeds of the 2015 Albany Vintage Bicycle Show will benefit the Albany Regional Museum.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks for the info. The show was lots of fun last year now I just need to get the day off.


----------



## Boris (Apr 13, 2015)

At last a swap meet in between the March and September meets. This sounds totally doable for me!!! plus I don't have to get up at some ungodly hour. Very nicely designed poster too!!!


----------



## Boris (Apr 28, 2015)

This is getting kind of close. I plan on going. I'm curious. Hope some other CABERS can make it.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Apr 28, 2015)

what a toot!..........i'll sea ya their......


----------



## vincev (Apr 28, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> This is getting kind of close. I plan on going. I'm curious. Hope some other CABERS can make it.




Sorry Dave,I cant make it.


----------



## Boris (Apr 28, 2015)

vincev said:


> Sorry Dave,I cant make it.




tsk, tsk, that's really a shame.


----------



## vincev (Apr 28, 2015)

I hate to put a damper on the show


----------



## Boris (May 6, 2015)

Gonna check this one out on Saturday. Hopefully Some other folks besides Bill and me, will too. On the plus side, Vince won't be there.


----------



## vincev (May 6, 2015)

You hurt my sensitive feelings Dave.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (May 6, 2015)

Anybody got any pics from last year's event?


----------



## Boris (May 6, 2015)

silvertonguedevil said:


> Anybody got any pics from last year's event?



I talked to someone who knew someone who went last year, and he said there wasn't a whole lot of swapping going on. But the guy I talked to is going to go and bring some stuff and so am I, in hopes of getting this thing to grow. Maybe some local CABERS would like to do the same thing.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (May 6, 2015)

I'd be in but I'd rather make the Lucky Lab ride and I don't think the warden would be too happy about me being gone for two bike days back to back like that. Lol


----------



## Boris (May 6, 2015)

silvertonguedevil said:


> I'd be in but I'd rather make the Lucky Lab ride and I don't think the warden would be too happy about me being gone for two bike days back to back like that. Lol




Yeah, you're in enough hot water already with the Mothers Day thing.


----------



## Boris (May 9, 2015)

Great venue. Great day. Small gathering, but actually a better turn-out than I expected. Lots of bikes entered in the show. and maybe 10 vendors. This swap meet has good potential for growth, and it appears that it will be an annual event. Had a great time talking with old friends and new. Even made a few bucks. No cell phone, so no pictures, sorry.


----------

